# خدع بصريه



## kamer14 (20 يوليو 2007)

الفيل ده ليه كام رجل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ​






​



ركز في النقطه السوداء و تحرك براسك للأمام و الخلف ​

ماذا تلاحظ ؟​






​




هل هذه الدوائر متحركه ام لا ؟ ​





​



هل الخطين بالعرض متوازيين ؟​





​



هل هذا المسطح مائل ام مستوي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​





​




حاول تقرا الكلمه في سرك و قول اللون الصح بصوت عالي​





​




​






​




​


----------



## kamer14 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

هل هذه صوره جمجمه ام صوره امرأه تنظر في المرايا​





​


ركز في النقطه السوداء ​

هل تشعر ان اللون الغامق اللي حوليها بيتلاشي ؟؟؟؟؟​





​



هل هذه الخطوط متوازيه تماما و لا مائله علي بعض ؟؟؟؟ ركز شويه​





​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

*يخرب بيتك عميتينى حرام عليكي ايه ده؟
ال خدع بصرية ال
دى عمى ابصار يابنتى
حرام عليكي
ماشي بس لما اشوفك
بس موووووووووووووووووضعوك
تحفة بجد*


----------



## kamer14 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

ههههههههههههه انا اتعميت وانا بحط الموضوع :ranting:

شكرا يا مريم يا حبيبتى عالرد وربنا معاكى:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## lovebjw (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

حلوين يا فيرو 
بس هو الواحد هيحتاج يركب نضارة جديدة بعد الحول اللى حصله دا بس زى الفل يا باشا


----------



## kamer14 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

ههههههههه محتاج نضاره كبايه ههههههههههه


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*






هما دول فوق ولا تحت :t33:






ودى عجبتنى مووووت
ميرسى ياقمر..بجد موضوعاتك كلها تجنن​


----------



## kamer14 (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

ميرسى يا جينا عالرد الجميل


----------



## timon20080 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

شكرا موضوع و صور حلوة


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

عفوا اى خدمه


----------



## dr.sheko (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

موضووووووووووع جميل جدا
ربنا يكتر من امثالك
بس ابقي ابعتيلي تمن النظاره 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

بجد يا قمر الله يسامحك ............جالى حول على كبر ........وهتعالج وابعتلك الحساب ............. ههههههههههه وميرسى على الموضوع بس متعملهاش تانى...........وربنا معاكى .سلام


----------



## kamer14 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: خدع بصريه*

ههههههههههههه تحفه بجد يا دونا ولو بعتى الحساب انا مش هدفع:beee:


----------

